# Lake Conroe Crappie Fishing



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking to launch my kayak this monday weather permitting and search for a few crappie. Just curious if anyone had any pointers or tips as to where I could launch and what to look for this time of the year. Any tips help! 
Thanks


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

the 1097 bridge pilings are pretty good.........


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey 2coolers I'm going to be in Conroe this afternoon turning in a bid. Yep. I got my fishing pole. I'm targeting crappie and I am not going to "Skunked Ridge" this time. Heh. I read a fishing report from April 9th in the paper saying that the crappie have been slow. Bummer. I'm going to be on the bank...another bummer heh. I don't care. I'm doin' it. SO...since I'm being so obstinate about the whole thing, I was hoping some of you pros could lead me in the right direction for this afternoon. 

I checked the Hook and Line map. Apparently the FM 1375 bridge pilings are crappie year round. I was initially resolved to go there until I read the fishing report. The report mentions FM 1375 in previous months but nothing mentioned in the April 9th report. This could be due to the guide just not visiting that area so no report is available. I don't know. I'll bet someone here does though! Any thoughts?

A few weeks ago I was hearing about the crappie action on the south end of the lake. Is the 105 bridge worth a visit still? If so, where would you park without getting towed? I called April Plaza Marina but they said they won't allow bank fishing so I can safely assume they would tow me. Bummer.

I feel so discriminated against being a bank fisherman on Lake Conroe. Feels bad man.

I can forget about the 1097 bridge with no boat.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> Hey 2coolers I'm going to be in Conroe this afternoon turning in a bid. Yep. I got my fishing pole. I'm targeting crappie and I am not going to "Skunked Ridge" this time. Heh. I read a fishing report from April 9th in the paper saying that the crappie have been slow. Bummer. I'm going to be on the bank...another bummer heh. I don't care. I'm doin' it. SO...since I'm being so obstinate about the whole thing, I was hoping some of you pros could lead me in the right direction for this afternoon.
> 
> I checked the Hook and Line map. Apparently the FM 1375 bridge pilings are crappie year round. I was initially resolved to go there until I read the fishing report. The report mentions FM 1375 in previous months but nothing mentioned in the April 9th report. This could be due to the guide just not visiting that area so no report is available. I don't know. I'll bet someone here does though! Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


What about Stowaway? I don't know how much or if the lake got that much rain last week, maybe it was enough to make the crappie come in shallow, don't know for sure but, a phone call is cheap. Hey, what can it hurt. Let me know, maybe we can meet up there.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Last time I was out on Conroe with a guide, he said the boat docks are a good place to catch some crappies and he proved it to my friend and I. If you can get into one.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I went out to the FM 1375 bridge...east side. Boy it was windy. I parked on the east side of the lake and noticed a trail that was heavily used. I figured this might be a way to the bridge so off I went. It wasn't. It was, however, a little cove that was about 18"-24" deep it seemed. It wasn't where I was looking to go so I turned around and headed back out to the road and down the road to the bridge. Poison Ivy everywhere. 

I climbed down the rocks and under the bridge. I was hoping for deep water but I figured it wouldn't be. Most bridges like that are fairly shallow until the first pillar and then you can find the channels. So this ended up being about 3 feet deep or so for the most part with rip-rap as the bottom. The wind was whipping through and I couldn't make sense of a bobber in all the wave action so I packed it up and headed back over to the cove I originally walked up on. 

Once I got there I made note that this place was very alligatory. It was a gradual shoreline to the water and tall grass on the far bank...just a very alligator like habitat. SPLASH! "What the!?" All I saw was a wake being pushed as something BIG swam away from me in a deeper area. The wake was about 4 feet wide in an arc shape while something under the water pushed it as it swam away. I slowly stepped 10 feet from the water and decided that was enough "runnin' room" and started fishing.

There are brush piles out there along with emergent and submergent vegetation...I just wasn't crazy enough to venture near the vegetation. Heh. As I was fishing for my crappie and coming up empty I started to notice tailing action in the shallow water. It looked like redfish. I figured this to be carp. I didn't stay too long. Nothing was biting and the surroundings were enough to keep my head on a swivel. Did I mention the hog ruts along the shore? Yeah so there wasn't enough to keep me there after I lost my last slip bobber. I took a rock and threw it out in the water to see what would stir as I was leaving. No kidding 5 of those monster carp within 20 feet of each other splashed up and shot away like torpedoes. It was neat.

Anyone wanting to bowfish some carp should go there. Easy pickings close to shore. You can see their tails sticking up out of the water about 3 inches. I was smacking them with lures. Heh.

Oh Lake Conroe....you are a cruel mistress indeed. Skunked every time so far.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

alldaylong said:


> What about Stowaway? I don't know how much or if the lake got that much rain last week, maybe it was enough to make the crappie come in shallow, don't know for sure but, a phone call is cheap. Hey, what can it hurt. Let me know, maybe we can meet up there.


I'm going to have to try there. Scott's Ridge was a bust so far this year and FM 1375 was kinda nuts. I might try Sunday as I have plans to go to the fish fry this Saturday.


----------

